# paracord lenyard stuff



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

bougt some paracord today, to try to make some lenyard stuff.
first i built a monkey fist, inside is a .75 leadball.. this paracord is a pretty nice stuff, it works excelent!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

COOOOOOOOOOL! Shooter Duuude!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Like the emegency spare bullet capacity, assuming that is an intended feature.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

yea, a kind of spare bullet in the monkey fist, to prevent getting fisted. the monkey fist is able to destroy a coconut.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

baumstamm said:


> yea, a kind of spare bullet in the monkey fist, to prevent getting fisted. the monkey fist is able to destroy a coconut.


I like your style, lady


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes sir, I'm usually always within reach of paracord..







Love it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!!!!







I love para-cord stuff but I confess I'm not very good at it. My son made me a monkey fist to use as a closer for a bracelet. He did a great job. It takes a keen mind and patience to do those kind of knots and braiding.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this paracord stuff is addictive, i´ve ordered some to make simple wristslings with a simple knot, i looked at u tube what they do with this stuff, so i´ve built my first monkeyfist, then i´ve seen some bracelets, and decide trying it. seeing a dude on u tube wrapping a knivehandel with, so the idee came to wrap the cattyhandel with. i find i looks a bit like a skorpion, so i´ve tryed to make a more scorpion look


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

pallan65 said:


> It takes a keen mind and patience to do those kind of knots and braiding.


Indeed. I love all the fancy paracord work people are doing nowadays, but I just don't seem to have a natural talent for it. Anything more complex than, say, a constrictor knot seems to make my mind freeze up in total confusion.














I do have quite a bit of paracord, and I keep trying, so who knows, maybe I'll improve over time. Until then, I salute guys like Baum who are really good at it. Very nice, Baum!


----------

